# Water bubble inside bottle! Anyone ever seen this before?



## Thetf2jack (Sep 23, 2020)

I was looking at this bottle and I realized there was a water bubble in it! I have no idea how this could have happened as there is no crack touching the bubble, it has been completely sealed inside this glass for over 100 years


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 23, 2020)

That’s awesome , first I’ve ever seen it in a bottle ! It’s just like a water inclusion or enhydro that occurs in some quartz crystals, in nature when the crystals formed sometimes a new layer would grow over a channel or void on the surface , sometimes trapping water in them ! I guess the same concept with this as some moisture or condensation of sorts got caught in a bubble when it was blown ! AWESOME !!!!


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 23, 2020)

http://www.wncrocks.com/magma/diamondhillmachine4-08-8.htm ,  Check out page 7 of this report on amethyst found at the Diamond Hill Mine in South Carolina by Rick Jacquot and it explains it .


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 23, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> http://www.wncrocks.com/magma/diamondhillmachine4-08-8.htm ,  Check out page 7 of this report on amethyst found at the Diamond Hill Mine in South Carolina by Rick Jacquot and it explains it .


Oh I love enhydro agate, I’ve actually recently purchased some amber with water inclusions that is 100 million years old, even though this one is only 100 years old it’s still awesome


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 24, 2020)

I am fairly certain that you will find that is an air bubble with some path to surface (bruise or crack) that allowed water to get in.


----------



## embe (Sep 24, 2020)

Would the temperature of the glass (or the mold itself) not have instantly vaporized any water?  

Maybe it's another liquid with higher boiling point?  

Still neat.


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 24, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I am fairly certain that you will find that is an air bubble with some path to surface (bruise or crack) that allowed water to get in.


I looked very closely at the crack that’s close to it and I am %99 sure that it doesn’t touch the bubble, I have looked very closely at it through a light and I cannot see any way for the water to have gotten in


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 24, 2020)

Could it have gotten in through an opening in the inside of the bottle?  I would also have thought that the water would have been vaporized before it was able to get inside the glass.  Definitely an interesting find regardless!


----------



## David Fertig (Oct 31, 2020)

What pharm said


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 1, 2020)

any intelligent life forms? An isolated micro world....you never know. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

